

Job Post Plagarism? - mdonahoe

"We're building an engineering team that can produce what teams 10 times our size can do. We love what we're building. We talk about product daily and how we can enrich the experience of our users further. We love working on challenging problems and working with smart engineers that can help us grow individually too. Most of all, we value engineering."<p>1. http://www.airbnb.com/jobs/position?jvi=ofVOVfwD<p>2. http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/9169<p>3. http://startupers.com/jobs/mashape/8157/designerengineer-frontend<p>4. http://psu.getoneschool.com/backend.html<p>5. http://information-technology.thingamajob.com/jobs/California/Operations-and-Support-Specialist/2326910<p>In other news, I'm looking for a job.
======
taylorbuley
With a wee bit of armchair sleuthing it looks like Airbnb is the original
poster. Clearly, you probably want to stay away from those other guys

------
calbear81
What type of job Matt? Also, open to PA/MV or just the city?

------
dpio
wow that's an awesome find, good eye. that's just hilarious.

